# Best mulching blades for zero turn?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a Gravely HD52 zero turn mower and run mulching blades and a mulch kit. It does a pretty decent job but some of the weedier parts of my yard seem to simply not get cut well.

I know I have heard or seen high lift blades in the past, are these available in a mulching blade?

Any particular mulching blade that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I got these last year and love them:
Gator Fusion G5 3-In-1 Mulching Blades


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks...I will look into those!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I have a Gravely HD52 zero turn mower and run mulching blades and a mulch kit. It does a pretty decent job but some of the weedier parts of my yard seem to simply not get cut well.
> 
> I know I have heard or seen high lift blades in the past, are these available in a mulching blade?
> 
> Any particular mulching blade that anyone can recommend?


There are blades that will perform better than others. No one-size-fits all trump card that I know of however. Certain decks will like certain blades better than others. Also, the extra baffling that usually comes with a mulching kit can cause aftercut appearance issues with tall weeds.

Mulching and high-lift are mutually exclusive. Mulching needs less airflow to recirculate clippings through the blade. High-lift blades are designed to lift the grass and discharge as quickly as possible. Even if you have high-lift blades, as soon as you cover the discharge opening, you shutdown the air-flow that gives the nice clean cut HL blades typically deliver.

Best results while mulching are obtained with sharp blades and a clean (underside) deck.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Gravely HD52 zero turn mower and run mulching blades and a mulch kit. It does a pretty decent job but some of the weedier parts of my yard seem to simply not get cut well.
> ...


+1

I'll add that G5 blades aren't designed to be used with mulch kit baffles but do work with discharge block without mulch baffles. Mulch kits often come with specific blades designed for that system and are often the best choice. For instance my WB has a mulch kit and came with a set of "wavy blades" designed to be used along with the baffles. If I take the baffle system off and unblock my chute the wavy blades do not perform well. If I'm side discharging I will use G5's. If I use the kit, I run the wavy blades.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Togo said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > bassadict69 said:
> ...


I use a mulch kit plug to block my side discharge shoot and use the G5 blades. Where is the documentation that says it should be open?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

How do they do?


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Gibby said:


> I use a mulch kit plug to block my side discharge shoot and use the G5 blades. Where is the documentation that says it should be open?


I misspoke, they are not meant to be used with a block and baffles. If you use a chute block with the normal baffles installed, the work well.

I'll edit to correct that.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've used the G5 blades w/ the side discharge open... it shoots it FAR. Also, the clippings are very fine.

https://youtu.be/Epj9nUzibAg

Go to around the 0:17 sec mark.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Another Gator G5 and side discharge user here. Happy with the cut it gives.


----------

